# Cyanobacteria disappearing on its own- any reason why?



## Nick_593 (13 Dec 2013)

Hi, I have had a few weeks of tank neglect due to being away, and tank neglect was a bit poor prior to this also.
- So, algae issues. .. But remedy isn't the problem. Strangely, it is/ has disappeared on its own.

Symptoms were; front of aquarium glass and floor caked in different algae.
- Green Dust Algae
- A bit of staghorn
- Thread alage
-  Hair alage
-  But LOADS of blue-green algae/ cyanonbacteria.

* Aquarium dosed heavily (prior to two weeks ago), and high Co2 injection consistently.
- 180l Juwel aquarium.

My question isn't how to deal with the problem, this is fine.
_Loads of Pond snails appeared earlier this week- they ate pretty much all of the algae on the glass (so this is expected..). I'm thinking of putting some YoYo-loaches in there temporarily to sort this problem.._

* But my question is however; why is all the blue/ green cyanobacteria disappearing on its own? I wasn't expecting this as I'm pretty much sure its inedible? Anyone know anything about this?

Thanks


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Dec 2013)

Bga has gone because their is less ambient light around at this time of year. Its why bga doesn't appear on  ponds until spring  when there is enough light for it to thrive


----------

